# FR: en apprendre / en parler



## Farrington

I've been told that in a sentence like "Nous en avons un petit peu appris sur l'education française," the _en_ is necessary. (Unless you have another qualifier like "Nous avons appris quelque chose sur ...")

Why is that? Or if that isn't a very helpful question (that's just the way it is, dammit), what are the rules for using _en_? Must you have an _en_ in "Elle en a parlé sur la politique" as well? (Is that sentence even correct?)

Thanks!


----------



## Maître Capello

_Nous en avons un petit peu appris sur l'éducation française_  _→ Nous avons appris des choses sur l'éducation française _(w/o _en_). Here the construction of the verb _apprendre_ is indeed _apprendre qqch (sur qqch/qqn) (de qqn)_ [_learn sthg (about sthg/sby) (from sby)_]. Hence the main complement doesn't take any preposition and there is no reason to use any _en_ since _en_ is a pronoun that stands for _*de* + qqch_.

_Elle en a parlé sur la politique_  → _Elle a parlé *de* politique_ (w/o _en_) or _Elle *en* a parlé_ (_en_ is a pronoun that here refers to _*de* politique_).


----------



## Septentrion

Maître Capello say it's not correct but I can say that we (french américain) talk like this.  I can't explain why we speak like this. I think we need to see the situation first. Maybe if I know why these statement are said, what was the dialog before this?


----------



## alargeau

"J'en ai appris de belles aujourd'hui"...


----------



## Maître Capello

alargeau said:


> "J'en ai appris de belles aujourd'hui"...


 Oui, c'est la seule exception mentionnée par le TLFi (cf. § I.B.1.)…


----------



## Septentrion

Yes: "J'ai apris de belle aujourd'hui" cannot be said.


----------



## alargeau

Found on l'Humanité.fr:

"Nous en apprenons beaucoup sur la nature du système"


----------



## Maître Capello

alargeau said:


> "Nous en apprenons beaucoup sur la nature du système"



Oui, c'est le même cas qu'_en apprendre de belles_… _E__n_ est mis pour _de choses_ qui est assez abstrait pour être pronominalisé par _en_ :

_Nous apprenons beaucoup *de choses* sur la nature du système._


----------



## Septentrion

-- Nous en apprenons beaucoup sur la nature du système -- But what is the difference with this : -- Nous en avons un petit peu appris sur l'education française -- Why the first one is not ok and not the second one?   The forum is buggeg, I cannot change line.


----------



## Farrington

Maître Capello said:


> _Nous en avons un petit peu appris sur l'éducation française_  _→ Nous avons appris des choses sur l'éducation française _(w/o _en_). Here the construction of the verb _apprendre_ is indeed _apprendre qqch (sur qqch/qqn) (de qqn)_ [_learn sthg (about sthg/sby) (from sby)_]. Hence the main complement doesn't take any preposition and there is no reason to use any _en_ since _en_ is a pronoun that stands for _*de* + qqch_.



Thanks, I think I understand, but if _en_ must always stand in for de + qqch, where is that phrase in "J'en ai appris de belles aujourd'hui"? You can't say **"J'ai appris de choses de belles," no?



			
				Septentrion said:
			
		

> Maître Capello say it's not correct but I can say that we (french américain) talk like this. I can't explain why we speak like this. I think we need to see the situation first. Maybe if I know why these statement are said, what was the dialog before this?



Il n'y a pas de contexte; mon ami (un québécois) a donné ce phrase comme exemple. Je vois trop les téléromans québécois; peut-être c'est un probleme. 



			
				Septentrion said:
			
		

> -- Nous en apprenons beaucoup sur la nature du système -- But what is the difference with this : -- Nous en avons un petit peu appris sur l'education française -- Why the first one is not ok and not the second one?



Moi aussi je voudrais savoir.


----------



## le chat noir

I guess "en" is used as what is called "partitive" in Russian. Don't know if that notion exist in English grammar. Anyway, it simply means "some quantity of".

For instance (speaking of some beverage) :
"nous *en* avons bu" -> "we drank *some*".

Now this can also be used for abstract unquantifiable "matter" like knowledge/information :
"nous *en* savons plus" -> "whe have *some* more knowledge"

"nous *en* avons appris de belles" -> "we learned *some* amazing things [among all the amazing things there was to learn about such a naughty boy/girl ]"


----------



## Emillyb

I too think we probably need to know more of the context of some of these phrases. Surely in this one, the "en" could refer back to something just mentioned, e.g.:

Mercredi, M. Martin, qui a créé un système d'irrigation pour la ville entière, vient nous parler de son travail. Nous en apprenons beaucoup sur la nature du système.

N'est-ce pas?


----------



## le chat noir

Well not really. "en" can be used as a reference, as for instance in:
"M. Martin a créé *un système* et vient nous *en* parler", "en" stands for "un système".

but if you say "nous *en* apprenons plus sur ce système", "en" does not stand for any previous part of the speech. It stands for "the general knowledge". The meaning is "we get some more knowledge [a part of all there is to know] about this system".

Let's take another example: when we say "J'en sais peu/beaucoup sur lui" it means something like "I know a little/large part of all the things one can know about him".

Unfortunately I lack the precise grammatical terms, but I hope this helped clarify things a bit.


----------



## Nooj

_l'objectif, c'est surtout que les gens se rencontrent, se parlent, se découvrent, en aprennent les uns sur les autres._

Bonjour. Je me penche sur le 'en aprennent'. 

J'y vois pas de 'plus, beaucoup' à quoi je m'attendais. D'où donc sort le pronombre en ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Il vient de l'expression _*en* apprendre sur qqn_ = _apprendre *des choses/nouvelles* sur qqn_.


----------



## Nooj

Maître Capello said:


> Il vient de l'expression _*en* apprendre sur qqn_ = _apprendre *des choses/nouvelles* sur qqn_.



Merci ! Je vais pas me coucher ce soir sans avoir appris quelque chose de nouveau...


----------

